# First farmers' market of the year



## opalgirl (May 28, 2011)

First market May 28th.  Unfortunately it was rainy but it's cheap to participate.  I had a lot of good response to my new body products - lotion bars, emulsified scrubs and body butters.  

Soap collection






Facial and Specialty Bars





Bath and Body products










Bargain table





Guest Soaps


----------



## cinta (May 28, 2011)

Oh wow, what a fantastic set-up! Your products look lovely


----------



## krissy (May 28, 2011)

what a fantastic display! i love it!!


----------



## nattynoo (May 28, 2011)

So well set up...I like it alot!!
Neat & tidy... not cluttered looking. Nice one!!
The black & white tableskirt works great.
Well done.


----------



## opalgirl (May 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Hazel (May 29, 2011)

Very nice. I especially like the guest soaps tied with ribbon.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 1, 2011)

Such a nice organized display!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 1, 2011)

What a great display! I like the fact that it all matches. The tablecloth is nice too.


----------

